# What's the preferred sink machine?



## RW Plumbing

I don't do many drain jobs, and I was wondering what the preferred small sink machine is for you drain pros. I'm looking for something that doesn't make a big mess, and is self feeding if possible.


----------



## easttexasplumb

I have a general, but the next machine I get will be a Spartan. The general is ok not much power, I dont think self feeding is needed for a sink machine.Most sink cables are small enough diameter that they can easily be slide in and out of drum.


----------



## RW Plumbing

Yeah but the self feeding cable would make less of a mess because you can put it right up to the drain. When the cable spins it wont throw stuff everywhere.


----------



## rocksteady

I like the Spartan 100. Right now I use a 300 machine with the adapter to run 100 drums. It makes a pretty bulky k/s machine but it also saves me room on my van.




Paul


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

My 81 is getting a little heavy for me these days... the end is near!


----------



## JK949

General Mini XP here with power feed owned by company. I do use the power feed after I've fed as much cable as I can by hand. Not sure if I would buy it if it was my own money.


----------



## RW Plumbing

Right now I use a K-50. I like the power of the machine but I don't like that it isn't power feed. Also it is super heavy for a small machine.


----------



## ToUtahNow

I've always liked the K-50 on sinks but then again I don't like power feed with a small cable.

Mark


----------



## plumbpro

I have a super vee, or a k 50 to use on sinks- i prefer the k50. I have used a power vee (auto feed) and did not like it as much as the super vee. Power feed on a small cable can get you into trouble if you are not familiar with the drain or the machine.


----------



## ap plumbing

*miwaukee hand gun*

milwaukee hand machine... the best..... but u have to learn how to master it..........build up those forearms:thumbsup:


----------



## AssTyme

Spartan 100 with 75' of 13/32" kicks all sick claugage :yes:


----------



## Kevan

RW Plumbing said:


> Yeah but the self feeding cable would make less of a mess because you can put it right up to the drain. When the cable spins it wont throw stuff everywhere.


The cable that is exposed between the machine and the drain opening will not throw sludge around. Sludge flies off the spinning reel if it is wet and isn't covered by either an enclosed drum or some kind of wrap.

Beside that, on half the drains you run, you wouldn't be able to get the machine close to the drain opening anyway.

I've used Mytana, General, and Spartan and don't care for them. I've used Duracable and Gorlitz and love them. I've never used a power feed on a sink machine and cannot imagine ever wanting one. The cable is so easy to handle, a power feed would seem about like installing a handle and a set of wheels on my Sawzall.


----------



## rocksteady

Kevan said:


> The cable that is exposed between the machine and the drain opening will not throw sludge around.


 
You have got to tell me how you manage that. 







Paul


----------



## Kevan

rocksteady said:


> You have got to tell me how you manage that.


Well, it sort of manages itself. I keep my 3/8" cable pretty clean, usually by running water while pulling back, sometimes by hosing it off outside and spinning it dry (rare). My cable isn't all kinked up and irregular. So, as I feed it, it quietly spins in my hands in a small pattern that develops no centrifugal force that could throw anything anywhere.

The cable that is in the reel, on the other hand, spins in a big circle and throws anything it can, as far as it can.


----------



## beachplumber

I like the power of the k- 50, but not the sectional aspect. To many trips up to the kitchen, and messy.

I have most recently used a general open drum. I like it ok, but could use more power


----------



## RW Plumbing

I have both the sectional cable and some closed drain reels for theK-50. You can put 1/4" and the 5/16" cable in the enclosed drums.


----------



## Tommy plumber

I am really fond of the Ridgid K-50 for K/S and floor drains as well as the rest of the house. It's pretty heavy and compact with good amount of torque. I like a sectional machine cuz the open cage/drum slings sludge all over the place. Also with a sectional, if you kink a length of cable it's no big deal, you don't have to buy a whole new 100 ft. of cable, you just buy a 10 foot section.


----------



## UnclogNH

I like my Duracable DM-138 for most of my sink line cleanings from floor access like P-traps traps etc, :thumbsup:
Over head clean outs I like my Super-Vee.


----------



## ckoch407

K 38 hand machine for tubs, lavs, and K 60 with 5/8 cable and whip for kitchen sinks that the 38 cant tackle.


----------



## Plumbducky

I like the Ridgid K39af. It works great for me, I have used the General SuperVee as well and that is another choice, but not sure if it comes in auto feed.


----------



## RW Plumbing

Plumbducky said:


> I like the Ridgid K39af. It works great for me, I have used the General SuperVee as well and that is another choice, but not sure if it comes in auto feed.


 It does it's called the power vee


----------



## AssTyme

http://www.drainbrain.com/pro/2powervee.html


----------



## breid1903

*unclog*

nice machine use it much? breid.............:rockon:


----------



## Hillside

i've used the supervee for years, sometimes u get a great workout with it but works great always, i just picked up a gorlitz go15 with a trunk on it that is pretty nice to use also :thumbsup:


----------



## UnclogNH

breid1903 said:


> nice machine use it much? breid.............:rockon:


When I first got it took 6 weeks before I got a sink call
Now I use it more often 85% of my drain calls are sewers
Have a K-60 coming in today. Just hope it doesn't take 6 weeks to use that one too  I must have a new machine curse.
You can switch drums from 3/8 to 1/4 it's nice and quiet it's the replacement for the old RR Viking machine had one of those before but you can't get parts for it she had to be retired. The new style is lighter and a better carry handle


----------



## tungsten plumb

I have the General Drain Rooter PH and it clears all the blockages ive come across in secondary lines. The guide hose limits the mess too:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood

I like the K-3800 for all my small interior line work...

3 drums loaded with 1/4", 3/8", and 1/2" does it all...

From 1 1/4" lave lines and through tub traps up to 4" that isn't underground where I'll find roots....


----------



## affordabledrain

I like the k 39 For Lavs. I like the k 50 for kitchens and floor drains


----------



## Will

I've owned General Mini-Rooters, Spartan 100's, K50, and now I use Electric Eel Model N with 5/8" sectional cable(75' in drum). Best sink machine out there. I also use a General Super-Vee and it is also a very good machine. Workout to use though(no auto-feed).


----------



## JenkPlbg

Everyone is talking about how they like the power of the k-50 . The one we have, has no power. After 3 sections, it can barely turn the cable. I like to use it, because i can tell how much cable i have in the drain, compared to the k-45AF ( the rigid drain gun ). Maybe our k-50 needs to be rebuilt. 
Half the time, if its a hard clog i use the k-45af, but I would rather use the k-50.


----------



## Will

You probably need a new clutch for it.


----------



## DesertOkie

Will said:


> I've owned General Mini-Rooters, Spartan 100's, K50, and now I use Electric Eel Model N with 5/8" sectional cable(75' in drum). Best sink machine out there. I also use a General Super-Vee and it is also a very good machine. Workout to use though(no auto-feed).


Nice drop head.

I prefer the Gorlitz Go50 they make them with a PE drum cover but I just use a splash guard. I might try a gorlitz 380 at some point it has a solid drum and they don't seem to flip easily.


----------



## Will

We will have to meet up sometime. I've never used Gorlitz, but they seem to be very well built machine. I'd like try out there 380/250 models. I'm also looking at getting a large drum machine to replace my old Spartan 1065, and the Gorlitz 68HD is on my list.


----------



## DesertOkie

Will said:


> We will have to meet up sometime. I've never used Gorlitz, but they seem to be very well built machine. I'd like try out there 380/250 models. I'm also looking at getting a large drum machine to replace my old Spartan 1065, and the Gorlitz 68HD is on my list.


If you have the room they are great. They are HEAVY, I didn't see a lift on you truck. That would be a back killer up your ramp.

I use a swing crane lift on my truck, so it's doable.


----------



## Will

I have a nice aluminum ramp for my box truck. I am able to get the 1065 up and down it, so I figure I could get the G68HD. My back is already shot


----------



## DesertOkie

Will said:


> I have a nice aluminum ramp for my box truck. I am able to get the 1065 up and down it, so I figure I could get the G68HD. My back is already shot











I think this weighs in at around 300# I have 150 feet I need to add 20 or so.


----------



## Will

Is that the G62 or G68? Think my Spartan was around 300#, it was a beast.


----------



## DesertOkie

68HD, make sure you get the HD. I bought mine from western drain supply refurb. New baskets and retriever. They redo the shaft the basket sits on. That's the only thing I have ever seen mess up on them. I think that was from a chump that did not get what a square key was.

This does look a little safer than your pic of a vent job.


----------



## Will

I don't know, you got quite the set up going on there, something has to go wrong 

I prefer using the Drill and Eel on the roof.


----------



## DesertOkie

Will said:


> I don't know, you got quite the set up going on there, something has to go wrong
> 
> I prefer using the Drill and Eel on the roof.


Do you just push and pull to go in and out?


----------



## Will

The cable self-feeds. I'll try to post a video, if I can figure out how to do that:blink:


----------



## DesertOkie

I gotta make a trip over there, every time you explain how that thing works all I think is WTF. 

I want to see Biz do a burst with his chain system. We used cable in AZ but there are a few used chain systems out there I have seen and now I want to see how they work.


----------



## Richard Hilliard

Old school here; I like the k38 cable in a k50 machines for drain arms and tub drains.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

Spartan 100 is by far the best kitchen sink machine in my opinion. it is easy to move around, the drum easily comes off the dolly, its awesome and quiet.

I have both a k-60 and a Duracable for mainlines. Durcable is my main machine unless i have to do a roof vent or basement job.

I use a super vee for my lav and tub stoppages. I have had these machines for years, (all except the k-60) more then 10 years, not one issue with any of them. Now, the k-60, its already been repaired once and still is weak.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

DesertOkie said:


> I gotta make a trip over there, every time you explain how that thing works all I think is WTF.
> 
> I want to see Biz do a burst with his chain system. We used cable in AZ but there are a few used chain systems out there I have seen and now I want to see how they work.


 

I wish we were allowed to do trenchless here! It is such a great system. I went all the way to the Dept of Insurance, the guy that writes the code with 7 others, no go. not at all! not even a chance. Said they used to do trenchless water lines out here and they would make the guys dig up spot holes to make sure it maintained depth! All that for that and they openly approve AAV's here


----------



## DesertOkie

You can't have that fused PE pipe taking the place of 4' sticks of clay, that's crazy talk.

I love the stuff, not as in demand here as in Tucson. For some reason we had a whole lot more rock back yards there.


----------



## ChrisConnor

DesertOkie said:


> 68HD, make sure you get the HD. I bought mine from western drain supply refurb. New baskets and retriever. They redo the shaft the basket sits on. That's the only thing I have ever seen mess up on them. I think that was from a chump that did not get what a square key was.


Speaking of Gorlitz problems, the screw that locks the drive plate has been slipping and I kept putting in new lock screws, but today I had enough and it was slipping while I was on a job, I drilled a hole straight through the shaft and installed a stainless steel screw all the way through it. I don't think it'll ever slip again.


----------



## plbgbiz

DesertOkie said:


> ..I want to see Biz do a burst with his chain system....


I'll try to give you the heads up. We'll be doing another one maybe as soon as late next week.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

plbgbiz said:


> I'll try to give you the heads up. We'll be doing another one maybe as soon as late next week.


Why do you call it a burst???


----------



## plbgbiz

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Why do you call it a burst???


A steel cone "bursts" the old line out while dragging in new pipe into the void created.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Ok. So it's not boreing!! It's replacing an existing line!! Is it like a boring mach ?? Is it hydraulic ??


----------



## plbgbiz

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ok. So it's not boreing!! It's replacing an existing line!! Is it like a boring mach ?? Is it hydraulic ??



http://www.plumbingzone.com/f21/long-pipe-burst-15753/index2/#post218272


----------



## plbgbiz

Back on topic:

I prefer 5/8" K50 cable in a K60 machine.


----------



## Will

Is this similar to what you use? The videos on this machine is pretty awesome. 

http://www.spartantool.com/undertaker-products-23.php?page_id=597


----------



## plbgbiz

Will said:


> Is this similar to what you use? The videos on this machine is pretty awesome.
> 
> http://www.spartantool.com/undertaker-products-23.php?page_id=597


Same principle but the design of ours is infinitely more simple.


----------



## Mega Smash

Seeing this thread got me thinking about how I haven't used my Super-Vee in ages. If I have to spin 3/8" cable, I'll use the 3/8" drum w/drop head in my K50. I've got a K25 if I think it's within a few feet.


----------



## MSilver

Here's my baby, Love this machine, a lot lighter than the Ridgid, Marco Pick a pack. (Don't use the feeder, actually I removed it)


----------



## cityplumbing

I use the General Super Vee for 1-1/2 basins and tubs. I use the Spartan 100 for kitchens and showers but I push its limits on main drains and snap cables on occasion.


----------



## AssTyme

MSilver said:


> Here's my baby, Love this machine, a lot lighter than the Ridgid, Marco Pick a pack. (Don't use the feeder, actually I removed it)





With autofeed the Marco rodder is over 2lbs heavier than a Ridgid K-45AF.

Pistol rodders without an autofeed are a PITA to use.


----------



## MSilver

AssTyme said:


> With autofeed the Marco rodder is over 2lbs heavier than a Ridgid K-45AF.
> 
> Pistol rodders without an autofeed are a PITA to use.


 
Drain cleaning is about feeling the snake, something you can't do with feeders in small machines. By the way I was talking about the Super-Vee mentioned before.


----------



## PlumberJ

Super-vee. Dependable,reliable,tough.:thumbsup:


----------



## DesertOkie

MSilver said:


> Here's my baby, Love this machine, a lot lighter than the Ridgid, Marco Pick a pack. (Don't use the feeder, actually I removed it)


How do you deal with over torque with these?


----------



## Dun' Right

When I started out I had a little kenway machine with 75'x 3/8 cable in it. I can't tell you how many drains I ran with that little guy. It paid for general mini-rooter, and the mini rooter paid for my spartan 100. 

The little kenway STILL WORKS! Never had to do a thing to it, and still have the same cable in it that I bought years ago. It's sitting in my shop waiting to save the day one day when everything else has failed. haha

Cheap little bullet proof machine. For a long time I kept it in my pickup's tool box in case I was ever out in my truck and had a drain call.


----------



## Will

Dun' Right said:


> When I started out I had a little kenway machine with 75'x 3/8 cable in it. I can't tell you how many drains I ran with that little guy. It paid for general mini-rooter, and the mini rooter paid for my spartan 100.
> 
> The little kenway STILL WORKS! Never had to do a thing to it, and still have the same cable in it that I bought years ago. It's sitting in my shop waiting to save the day one day when everything else has failed. haha
> 
> Cheap little bullet proof machine. For a long time I kept it in my pickup's tool box in case I was ever out in my truck and had a drain call.


http://www.ken-way.com/jr.htm

I've heard nothing but positive feed back on the Ken-Way JR. How does it compare to your other sink machines? (Spartan 100 and General Mini-Rooter)


----------



## AssTyme

MSilver said:


> *Drain cleaning is about feeling the snake, something you can't do with feeders in small machines.* By the way I was talking about the Super-Vee mentioned before.




Sure you can it just takes some time. Helps if you don't go balls out on the feed pressure.


----------



## Will

I use the Super-Vee with out an auto feeder, and there is no "hands on" feel with the cable while it is in motion. The way you operate the machine is to pull out a foot or so at a time and somewhat "push" the machine and cable into the drain. One hand is on the trigger, the other is on the grip shield. It's a PITA to use, but it will clean the heck out of a Lav drain, Tub drain or Kitchen sink drain.


----------



## Dun' Right

Will said:


> http://www.ken-way.com/jr.htm
> 
> I've heard nothing but positive feed back on the Ken-Way JR. How does it compare to your other sink machines? (Spartan 100 and General Mini-Rooter)



That's basically what I have, just alot older. It's such a simple machine, that you don't have to really worry about anything breaking. It's lighter than the mini rooter, and imo easier to get into right spots than the 100. 

I do love the wheels on the 100 though, esp when I have to take it very far. 

I've never looked at buying a new kenway. Thanks for the idea


----------



## Mega Smash

My only complaint with the Super-Vee is I wish it was based on a drill where you could control the max speed. It's great that its variable and you can feather it, but it could be better.

I stopped using my Super Vee in favour of a K-50 with a 3/8 cable drum. If it's a tub overflow drain, I'll use my K-25 hand spinner.

The one thing I hate about the Super-Vee is the torque it has when it starts spinning.


----------



## MSilver

No Doubt about it! Plumbers will never be good drain cleaners!

If anybody tell me "You don't need to feel" or you simple "u can't feel", sorry, you don't know what are you talking about...


----------



## beachplumber

I bought the 40.00 ridgid thst goes on the cordless, ot has auto feed mechinism. I,ve used ten times and haven,t kinked it


----------



## beachplumber

MSilver said:


> No Doubt about it! Plumbers will never be good drain cleaners!
> 
> If anybody tell me "You don't need to feel" or you simple "u can't feel", sorry, you don't know what are you talking about...


With the auto feeds i have used, u often don,t have a hand on the cable. When u get to know ur machine its not a big deal. Just employ some of ur other senses.


----------



## beachplumber

MSilver said:


> No Doubt about it! Plumbers will never be good drain cleaners!
> 
> If anybody tell me "You don't need to feel" or you simple "u can't feel", sorry, you don't know what are you talking about...


I,m sorry that ur not good st cleaning drains, but u shouldn,t group all of us into your categort.
Thats it!


----------



## Will

MSilver said:


> No Doubt about it! Plumbers will never be good drain cleaners!
> 
> If anybody tell me "You don't need to feel" or you simple "u can't feel", sorry, you don't know what are you talking about...


I'm not even going to defend myself on that commit. Don't have have to. I've proven myself in the field to clean almost any drain. And since I took the time and effort to become licensed, I can pull permits and repair the drains that can't be cleared. 

And about "you don't need feel", never said that. Go back and reread what I wrote. I said "there is no hands on feel with the cable while it is in motion."

Remember I was referring to your commit about the Super-Vee. You do know the basic operation of the Super-Vee don't you? Based on your commit, I'm not so sure you have ever used one.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

MSilver said:


> Here's my baby, Love this machine, a lot lighter than the Ridgid, Marco Pick a pack. :thumbup: (Don't use the feeder, actually I removed it)


YES MY FAVORITE SNAKE MACHINE FOR OVER 30 YEARS I KEPT THE POWER FEED ON BUT MOST TIMES I FEED BY HAND :thumbsup:

I HAVE DONE LOTS OF BACK TO BACK SINKS WITH THIS MACHINE


----------



## jtrooter1

for long haul sludged up kitchen sink lines i wouldnt go to battle without my 100 machine. short runs for lavs and tubs i use a super vee.


----------



## MSilver

Will said:


> I'm not even going to defend myself on that commit. Don't have have to. I've proven myself in the field to clean almost any drain. And since I took the time and effort to become licensed, I can pull permits and repair the drains that can't be cleared.
> 
> And about "you don't need feel", never said that. Go back and reread what I wrote. I said "there is no hands on feel with the cable while it is in motion."
> 
> Remember I was referring to your commit about the Super-Vee. You do know the basic operation of the Super-Vee don't you? Based on your commit, I'm not so sure you have ever used one.


Chill! this are* personal* opinions! happy for you! Still don't understand how a license make u a good plumber! mine is 20 years old and trust me, the only use for it is to pull permits...
and yes, we have a Super vee, nobody in my company likes it, again, this is only an opinion...

here's a picture of both, Do u wanna buy it?


----------



## tungsten plumb

Am I the only one on here that uses the drain rooter ph?:blink: Y'all should check it out its a great sink machine.


----------



## Will

tungsten plumb said:


> Am I the only one on here that uses the drain rooter ph?:blink: Y'all should check it out its a great sink machine.



Can the drill be removed on the Drain Rooter PH or is it fixed?


----------



## tungsten plumb

Will said:


> Can the drill be removed on the Drain Rooter PH or is it fixed?


Its fixed. I also have a powervee and stand setup as a backup. The drain rooter is has a low enough profile to get in some tight spots. I use it under kitchen sinks with disposals in the way all the time. You can use 1/4 5/16 and 3/8 cable in the machine and to change cables is just turning a nob to remove the remove the auto feed and then 3 slotted screws to enter the drum.


----------



## Dun' Right

Will said:


> http://www.ken-way.com/jr.htm
> 
> I've heard nothing but positive feed back on the Ken-Way JR. How does it compare to your other sink machines? (Spartan 100 and General Mini-Rooter)



I was browsing Craiglist today, and picked up this little gem for a steal  (This is the picture from the add. I'd never have my cords all over the place like this) It needs a new cable. The previous owner was a handy hack, bought a brand new cable for it, and tried to clean out tree roots. 

At least I took a machine away from a hack. lmao

Little bugger seems to run good. I just need to buy a new 3/8 cable now. Hell, I might just stick my cable from my old kenway in it. lol


----------



## ShaneP

We use general super vee and mini rooters for small drains, both work well for us but the mini rooter does get heavy carrying up on the roof for vent access. Less mess than under the sink though,as long as the arm is clear.


----------



## MSilver

Dun' Right said:


> I was browsing Craiglist today, and picked up this little gem for a steal  (This is the picture from the add. I'd never have my cords all over the place like this) It needs a new cable. The previous owner was a handy hack, bought a brand new cable for it, and tried to clean out tree roots.
> 
> At least I took a machine away from a hack. lmao
> 
> Little bugger seems to run good. I just need to buy a new 3/8 cable now. Hell, I might just stick my cable from my old kenway in it. lol


Great machine, that's the one we use! my only problem... the rubber feet, breaks to easy...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

My 81 is getting extremely heavy lately. I'm getting old.


----------



## Dun' Right

MSilver said:


> Great machine, that's the one we use! my only problem... the rubber feet, breaks to easy...


Yeah, and once the rubber feet fall off, they WILL scratch a floor. I put a big glob of silicone to hold them on my old one. This one is missing the rubbers, so i'm either going to rob my old one, or find some new ones. I might get creative. haha



DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> My 81 is getting extremely heavy lately. I'm getting old.


Kenways are SUPER light. I rarely use my mini rooter because it's so heavy, and it doesn't have wheels. I still like my 100, but once again, the kenway is about 1/2 the weight. 
They are such a simple lightweight machine. The only difference between the newer ones and the older ones, are a guard for the belt, and a foot pedal from the factory. 
Did I mention they are extremely quiet?
I can carry my kenway with one hand and barely any effort, and my tool bag or whatever else in the other hand. Plus they are so small, they are easy to stick on a van shelf, or in a tool box in a truck.


----------



## the plumber VA

K-50 with 35 attachment. Perfect for sinks, use drop head, and no mess


----------



## ChrisConnor

Dun' Right said:


> Yeah, and once the rubber feet fall off, they WILL scratch a floor. I put a big glob of silicone to hold them on my old one. This one is missing the rubbers, so i'm either going to rob my old one, or find some new ones.


Try putting a mat, pad or towel underneath it. I have a My-Tana M661 with 1/2 cable that is supposed to have feet on it, too. Either the legs push a hole through the bottom of the rubber feet or they just fall off somewhere. I've given up on those rubber feet on the bottom. They need some kind of really hard rubber on those things or some kind of nylon bed between the rubber feet and the leg.


----------



## DesertOkie

ChrisConnor said:


> Try putting a mat, pad or towel underneath it. I have a My-Tana M661 with 1/2 cable that is supposed to have feet on it, too. Either the legs push a hole through the bottom of the rubber feet or they just fall off somewhere. I've given up on those rubber feet on the bottom. They need some kind of really hard rubber on those things or some kind of nylon bed between the rubber feet and the leg.



A mat is a must, it catches all the drippings too. I found an all rubber door mat that's easy to clean. It make the customer happy also.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

MY WIFE USED A OLD SHOWER/BATHMAT AND DYED IT BLACK WITH A COMMERCIAL DYE,

I THEN USED IT ON COUNTER TOPS WHEN I WAS USING GORLITZ GO 25 
RUNNING A 1/4" CABLE THOUGH BASKETS AND THE P-TRAPS TO CLEAR
KITCHEN SINK BLOCKAGES :thumbup:


----------



## Ross

Spartan with a 3/8"x75ft cable works for me.


----------



## AssTyme

the plumber VA said:


> K-50 with 35 attachment. Perfect for sinks, use drop head, and no mess




35 attachment ??? Drum attachment ?


----------



## Redwood

ChrisConnor said:


> The legs push a hole through the bottom of the rubber feet.


Drop a flat washer in the rubber foot before putting it on, it will stop them from cutting through...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Dun' Right said:


> Yeah, and once the rubber feet fall off, they WILL scratch a floor. I put a big glob of silicone to hold them on my old one. This one is missing the rubbers, so i'm either going to rob my old one, or find some new ones. I might get creative. haha
> 
> 
> 
> Kenways are SUPER light. I rarely use my mini rooter because it's so heavy, and it doesn't have wheels. I still like my 100, but once again, the kenway is about 1/2 the weight.
> They are such a simple lightweight machine. The only difference between the newer ones and the older ones, are a guard for the belt, and a foot pedal from the factory.
> Did I mention they are extremely quiet?
> I can carry my kenway with one hand and barely any effort, and my tool bag or whatever else in the other hand. Plus they are so small, they are easy to stick on a van shelf, or in a tool box in a truck.


 
http://www.ken-way.com/jrparts.htm


----------



## Redwood

DesertOkie said:


> Do you just push and pull to go in and out?
> 
> I gotta make a trip over there, every time you explain how that thing works all I think is WTF.


The cable is a large diameter and has a loose open wind which acts somewhat like a screw. 










Running the drill in forward or, reverse sends it out of pulls it back.
Here is a video (not the greatest quality) UnClogNH made which should give you an idea of how it works.


----------



## tungsten plumb

I'm about to buy some 1 1/4 eel cables and the connector after I just watched that video its a no brainer.


----------



## Will

tungsten plumb said:


> I'm about to buy some 1 1/4 eel cables and the connector after I just watched that video its a no brainer.



It's a good set up. Awesome for roof vents, Electric eel makes a 7/8" sectional cable in 6' links that will work in 2" pipes. One of these days I will post a videos of the cable pulling the Model C toward a cleanout while I stand back and do nothing to show the power of the cable.


----------



## tungsten plumb

Will said:


> It's a good set up. Awesome for roof vents, Electric eel makes a 7/8" sectional cable in 6' links that will work in 2" pipes. One of these days I will post a videos of the cable pulling the Model C toward a cleanout while I stand back and do nothing to show the power of the cable.


That's exactly what I want to use it for its better than dragging a machine on the roof. I don't think I'm gonna use a right angle drill though. I think a spade drill would feel more comfortable and offers better speed control.


----------



## rusak

I use my super vee alot for sinks and bathtubs, I have 2 drums with 1/4" and 3/8" cable.


----------



## Redwood

tungsten plumb said:


> I'm about to buy some 1 1/4 eel cables and the connector after I just watched that video its a no brainer.


Get an old tire to store the cable in...
Just roll it to where you're working...


----------



## panther

I have a Rigid K-400 for drains up to 2". For bigger drains, I have a Spartan 1066.


----------



## ChrisConnor

panther said:


> ...bigger drains, I have a Spartan 1066.



Hmmm, I don't think the Spartans were among the combatants at the battle of Hastings.


----------



## AssTyme

Will said:


> It's a good set up. Awesome for roof vents, Electric eel makes a 7/8" sectional cable in 6' links that will work in 2" pipes. One of these days I will post a videos of the cable pulling the Model C toward a cleanout while I stand back and do nothing to show the power of the cable.



The 7/8" EEl cable is only good for up to 2" lines ? Is there an inner core ?

A guy on the Ridgid forum is busting open 8" mains with the Ridgid 7/8" cable.

What is the difference between the two 7/8" cables besides length ?


----------



## plbgbiz

AssTyme said:


> The 7/8" EEl cable is only good for up to 2" lines ? Is there an inner core ?
> 
> A guy on the Ridgid forum is busting open 8" mains with the Ridgid 7/8" cable.
> 
> What is the difference between the two 7/8" cables besides length ?


EE's cable has an inner core so it is a bit stiffer. The Ridgid cable is an open wind which allows a bit more flexibility and is much lighter.

As far as "busting" open 8" mains with 7/8" cable? :laughing: :no::no:

Only two possible explanations:
1. The 8" wasn't all that stopped up to start with.
2. He's full of what he claims to be clearing.

Even if you adapt the K1500 to accept 7/8" cable, it is still only recommended up to 4" pipe. And still it can have only sketchy results.


----------



## Will

AssTyme said:


> The 7/8" EEl cable is only good for up to 2" lines ? Is there an inner core ?
> 
> A guy on the Ridgid forum is busting open 8" mains with the Ridgid 7/8" cable.
> 
> What is the difference between the two 7/8" cables besides length ?



I use my 7/8" Electric Eel cable for 2"-4", although I have cleared 6" with it, but it made me nervous. The 7/8" Eel cable won't go through traps, and it has a though time on vent 90's, but for the most part will do 2" pretty easy.


----------



## AssTyme

Will said:


> I use my 7/8" Electric Eel cable for 2"-4", although I have cleared 6" with it, but it made me nervous. The 7/8" Eel cable won't go through traps, and it has a though time on vent 90's, but for the most part will do 2" pretty easy.



You have the 7/16" or 1/2" innercore J cable ?

How do you think this 7/8" cable would respond being driven from a drill ? How does this 7/8" J cable hook to the 1.25" output shaft of the Model C ? Adapter ?


----------



## Tommy plumber

AssTyme said:


> 35 attachment ??? Drum attachment ?


 







Maybe he means this:


----------



## Will

AssTyme said:


> You have the 7/16" or 1/2" innercore J cable ?
> 
> How do you think this 7/8" cable would respond being driven from a drill ? How does this 7/8" J cable hook to the 1.25" output shaft of the Model C ? Adapter ?



I run the 7/16" inner core. I use it all the time with the drill. Eel has a 1.25" to 7/8" adapter.


----------



## tungsten plumb

Will said:


> I run the 7/16" inner core. I use it all the time with the drill. Eel has a 1.25" to 7/8" adapter.


So there's a way to run 7/8" instead of 1.25" cause that would be better for me since all the mains where I am is 4"


----------



## the plumber VA

I own a rigid 1500, K-60, and k-50. I would put these 3 up against anything. I have had my 1500 in a 8" main and blew through it. Sectionals are better and have more power. I like Spartans but can't stand 1 piece snakes. Less mess, but as a plumber mess is worth getting the drain open.


----------



## Will

tungsten plumb said:


> So there's a way to run 7/8" instead of 1.25" cause that would be better for me since all the mains where I am is 4"



Yes you could do that. Just keep in mind that the J-Cable(7/8") is not designed to be used at over 50 lbs of torque so you would have to be careful to not mess the cable up while running it. The 1.25" cable is designed to run at 100 lbs of torque.


----------



## allnone

K3800 only way to go.


----------



## torontoplumber

Milwaukee hand machine and K-50. Specially K-50
Toronto plumber


----------



## pilot light

RW Plumbing said:


> I don't do many drain jobs, and I was wondering what the preferred small sink machine is for you drain pros. I'm looking for something that doesn't make a big mess, and is self feeding if possible.


 A sailboat?


----------



## PinkPlumber

ChrisConnor said:


> Try putting a mat, pad or towel underneath it. I have a My-Tana M661 with 1/2 cable that is supposed to have feet on it, too. Either the legs push a hole through the bottom of the rubber feet or they just fall off somewhere. I've given up on those rubber feet on the bottom. They need some kind of really hard rubber on those things or some kind of nylon bed between the rubber feet and the leg.



Go to a HVAC supply house and get some rubber feet for A/C compressors...they are designed for weight and constant vibration.:thumbup:


----------



## stillaround

Another 3800 vote....those hand helds are not as enjoyable if you happen to get older and havent figured out how to get out of the trade..my k-3800 has the wheels and different drums..wont rust out and decent torque..


----------



## Pinnacle

K-45 with a 5/16 drop head and k-50 with 5/8 cable


----------



## affordabledrain

still liking the k 50 with the a -17 attachment:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## damnplumber

I'm a Gorlitz kinda guy, I've been using the same machine for 23 years it may not be as pretty as a new one but still makes me $$$$$. I like the enclosed drum to minimise splatter and rinse it out when retrieving.


----------



## Will

Electric Eel Model N. The rest don't even come close.


----------



## DesertOkie

Will said:


> Electric Eel Model N. The rest don't even come close.



How is the new small one you bought?


----------



## Will

I like it. Took me awhile to get used to the way it operates. Works well on tubs, lavatories, or showers where the main culprit is hair. If I'm pulling a trap, I'm gonna use the Model N though.


----------



## DesertOkie

Will said:


> I like it. Took me awhile to get used to the way it operates. Works well on tubs, lavatories, or showers where the main culprit is hair. If I'm pulling a trap, I'm gonna use the Model N though.


You run 3/8 or 1/2 or some weird size:laughing:.


----------



## Mississippiplum

DesertOkie said:


> You run 3/8 or 1/2 or some weird size:laughing:.


I run a 10ga. Coathanger :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## SewerRatz

I want to run the top secret machines Sewer Saint runs.


----------



## Will

DesertOkie said:


> You run 3/8 or 1/2 or some weird size:laughing:.


5/16" on the Model CT if that is the machine your asking about


----------



## AssTyme

SewerRatz said:


> I want to run the top secret machines Sewer Saint runs.




Why you gotta scare the man off ?

He hasn't checked in since 5/22/12 :laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz

AssTyme said:


> Why you gotta scare the man off ?
> 
> He hasn't checked in since 5/22/12 :laughing:


We all know it was a banned forum member... or maybe he got killed for breaching his top secret clearance.


----------



## Gettinit

SewerRatz said:


> We all know it was a banned forum member... or maybe he got killed for breaching his top secret clearance.


How do you get banned, or should I not ask....too late.


----------

